# Schwinn classic cruiser



## STRAIGHT UP (Nov 24, 2011)

I have this Schwinn Classic Cruiser was wondering what this bike might be worth and if it is all original, I got it from a estate sell, original owner had bought it new in 1995, it's the 100 year anniversary edition, he had the rear light still in the package so I put that on, what I'm curious about is this tank with this schwinn script of writing, seem older then 1995, It has one dent in the fender other then that it's in great condition,


----------



## greenephantom (Nov 24, 2011)

Nice score.  Likely this bike is going to mainly have value from the add-on Phantom parts: tank, rack, rear light. If the tires are Schwinn branded then those would be desirable too. The bike itself is neat, but I haven't seen a whole lot of folks collecting the rather plain 90s era Schwinn cruisers, likely worth more to someone like a college student than a collector.   If you're looking to flip it, pull the tank and rear rack and then sell the rest as a working bike.

Cheers, Geoff


----------



## stratelecaster (Nov 25, 2011)

*Cool bike!!*

Nice repro parts.
The only things I would change on it would be the frame(upgrade to Chicago),chainguard(insert MW or Ballooner model here),stem and grips.
 Ride it until you tire of it or some one makes you a cool offer.
Again, cool bike.


----------



## STRAIGHT UP (Nov 25, 2011)

Thanks,


----------

